# New PB Mirror carp



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well hit the new spot tonight and times were good on the river.
Dave & I ended up with 7-8 a pcs. biggest fish was 22.3 lbs.(mine  ) and when that fish was on the landing mat getting ready for a picture, my 2nd rod took off...so i turned loose the big fish and to my surprise there was a very FAT Mirror carp on the 2nd rod. This Mirror looks just like the UK style fish and had a big gut and was short in length.
This spot(in 3 trips) has produce 2 Mirrors, Daves at 10lbs even and my new PB at 16.9 lbs.  .
All in all it was a great night to be out and landed some great fish.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Cant tell which pic. is better so heres the other one.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

AWESOME man...
I need to start river fishing in the future...


----------



## bassman23 (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Scott. Mirror's are so ugly they look cool.

bassman23


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow. That is an awesome "football" that you have there.

Did this one come on pack and sweetcorn also? Are you giving up on boilies now?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice fish CARPKING!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys,
Tim, yea method feeder(my new mix  ) and sweet corn....BUT this one was flavored sweet corn.
Given up on boilies....  ..im not sure, but i have been catching too much on corn to give it up.
Im heading back out to the same spot for another round and im taking boilies too.
Let ya know how i do.

Scott


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Very nice Mirror!!!!


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Great carp = and you didn't have to travel to Europe to get it. I also like the pinkish/orangish color that it has.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks GMR, yea that fish was "two-tone" for sure...darker on top of latteral line, than a pinkish/orange on bottom. I just need one about twice that size , then get a Buff of atleast 30 lbs. to get a triple 30(Common, Mirror, Buff)   . 

Update:
Hit the same spot saturday night...Dave and i landed 11 fish total, he kicked my butt with numbers...all the fish in this spot run an avg. of 14 lbs. and are all FAT..feeding and living well for sure.

Im heading back in Monday night to give it another go.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Tim, almost forgot...saturday nights fish score:
Boilies= 0
Sweetcorn=11

Yea going to always keep some boilies with me, but looks like the corn is still the best bait...but times could change? I feel on most of the waters i fish, they take awhile to get used to boilies, i dont have the chumming time to prebait with boilies, nor the $ to be doing that....specially when a can of corn goes for $0.30 and will last me all night even when the fish are slammin.
Maybe Lake fish are different, but on the river i call'em as i personally see them. 

Soon the waters will start cooling down and the coldwater bite will start...which means boiles loose out with me again,,oh well.

Im still debating weather or not to place another mid-winter order with Bill D. of the Boilies Shop for 2005 season, i probably still will, but i wont spend nearly $200 again.kind of a waste for me.

Scott


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a great looking fish...I've caught a handful of mirrors, but none with that sort of pattern. Lost what felt like a really nice-sized fish at Alum Creek today...the fish hit and kept on running until the zebras cut me off. Didn't even get him turned around. Only action i had other than a few taps (probably catfish). By the way...I haven't had a fish on boilies since April or so...still try them when i fish at a distance, but not any luck on them (not even on Bob's secret recipe boilies  ).


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Sweet corn is really hard to beat. The only thing I don't like about it is that it doesn't stay on the hook too good for long distance casts. I also believe that sweet corn is superior to maize.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

GMR, i always rig my sweetcorn on a hair-rig(exept for winter) and dont have a problem with it falling off. I normally rig 7 kernals on a hair, so if a few do fall off its ok.
Luckly for me the stretches of river i fish are only about 50 yrds wide and a real long cast is never needed...for chumming a nice small spod and a method catapult are tops in my book.

Heading back out tonight with a guy whos a "rookie" but has caught the bug hard for carping. Im going to take him to this new spot in hopes of putting him on some good fish.
Hes been to another spot of mine many times and has landed carp up to 17lbs., i hope to put him on his first 20 lber.


Scott


----------

